# Campus Police



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Any suggestions on part-time employment with campus or hospital police departments? I have 2 yrs. exp./ reserve academy. Any help is appreciated. :?:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Posting in the correct forum might net better results....

Moving from Hot Topics


----------

